# اكتشاف آلاف العملات عليها صورة واسم النبي يوسف‏



## NEW_MAN (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*[FONT=arial (arabic)]http://www.ahram.org.eg/archive/Index.asp?CurFN=inve3.htm&DID=10078[/FONT] *​ 
*[FONT=arial (arabic)]تحقيقات[/FONT]*​ 

[SIZE=-1]*[FONT=arial (arabic)]44850*[SIZE=-1]*[FONT=arial (arabic)]‏السنة 133-العدد[/FONT]*[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*[FONT=arial (arabic)]2009[/FONT]*[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*[FONT=arial (arabic)]سبتمبر[/FONT]*[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*[FONT=arial (arabic)]22[/FONT]*[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*[FONT=arial (arabic)]‏3 من شوال 1430 هـ[/FONT]*[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*[FONT=arial (arabic)]الثلاثاء[/FONT]*[/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=arial (arabic)]كشف أثري غير مسبوق في مخازن المتحف المصري‏:‏[/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial (arabic)]العملات النقدية‏..‏ اختراع فرعوني‏!‏[/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial (arabic)]اكتشاف آلاف العملات عليها صورة واسم النبي يوسف‏!‏[/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial (arabic)]المؤرخون اعتقدوا أن القطع المكتشفة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial (arabic)]مجرد تعاويذ وتمائم وحلي للزينة‏!‏[/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial (arabic)]آيات القرآن قادت فريق البحث المصري للاكتشاف المذهل[/FONT]*​ 

*[FONT=arial (arabic)]تحقيق ـ وجيه الصقار‏:‏[/FONT]*​ 








[FONT=arial (arabic)]الفراعنة سجلو على عملاتهمك قيمتها وتاريخ سكها واسم وصور الالهة والملوك[/FONT]
[FONT=arial (arabic)]في اكتشاف أثري هو الأول من نوعه اكتشف عدد من الباحثين وعلماء الآثار المصريين كنزا من العملات النقدية التي تعود إلي عصور بعض الأسر الفرعونية‏,‏ وأهمية هذا الاكتشاف أنه ينفي بالدليل العلمي القاطع مزاعم بعض المؤرخين الذين ادعوا أن قدماء المصريين لم يعرفوا العملات النقدية وأنهم كانوا يتعاملون في البيع والشراء بنظام المقايضة أو مبادلة سلعة بأخري‏.‏[/FONT]​




[FONT=arial (arabic)]الطريف أن الاكتشاف توصلت إليه مجموعة بحثية خلال فحصها لآلاف القطع الأثرية الصغيرة الموجودة في مخازن المتحف المصري والتي كان الأثريون يعتقدون أنها مجرد تمائم أو تعاويذ‏,‏ فقد تبين من الفحص الدقيق أنها عملات نقدية مدون عليها تاريخ سكها وقيمتها او الحكام الفراعنة الذين صدرت في عهودهم‏,‏ وبعضها يرجع إلي الفترة التي عاش خلالها سيدنا يوسف بمصر وبعضها يحمل صورته واسمه‏!‏ وكان الاعتقاد الخاطئ آنذاك أنه كانت تتم مقايضة القمح المصري بسلع أخري‏,‏ لكن المفاجأة هي أن آيات القرآن الكريم تشير بوضوحإلي أنه في عهد يوسف كانت مصر تتعامل بالنقود‏.‏[/FONT]​ 


[FONT=arial (arabic)]حكاية هذا الكشف يرويها رئيس المجموعة البحثية الدكتور سعيد محمد ثابت رائد جمعية محبي الآثار والذي قال إنه في أثناء بحثه حول آثار النبي يوسف عليه السلام عثر علي تمائم كثيرة في مخازن هيئة الآثار بالمتحف المصري ودلت علي أزمان مختلفة قبل وبعد الوزير يوسف ومنها عملة تحمل صورته باعتباره وزير الملك وهو القائم وقتها علي الخزائن المصرية أو في وظيفة وزير المالية في زمننا‏,‏ فكان الشائع بين الباحثين وعلماء الآثار أنه لم يتم تداول عملات في تلك الحقبة ولم تكن فكرتها موجودة من الأساس وحتي الحقب المتأخرة من التاريخ المصري القديم‏,‏ وكان المعتقد أن المعاملات التجارية كانت تتم بطريقة المبادلة أو المقايضة‏,‏ فتكون مثلا بكمية من القمح في مقابل كمية مساوية من التمر أو الفاكهة أو غيرها‏.‏[/FONT]​ 


[FONT=arial (arabic)]المعلومة الأخيرة[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=arial (arabic)]وأضاف الباحث أن ما يؤيد هذا التوجه بالاعتماد علي المبادلة هو عدم اكتشاف عملات أثرية في مقابر المصريين القدماء أو ضمن الأثاث الجنائزي الذين يحتفظون به في المقتنيات الخاصة بمقبرة المدفون لما بعد عودة الحياة له‏.‏[/FONT]​ 


[FONT=arial (arabic)]وأضاف الدكتور سعيد ثابت أنه بدأ بحثه من خلال المعلومة الأخيرة التي دونها معظم علماء الآثار‏,‏ فقام بفحص الكثير من تلك الأثاثات الجنائزية لدي كثير من الفراعين وضمن مقتنياتهم الخاصة والتي تكون ذات قيمة أثرية أو عقائدية أو تفاؤلية يحب الانسان أن يحتفظ بها منها قطع نقدية من عزيز عليه أو تفاؤلا بها أو استخدمت كتميمة أو تعويذة أو ربما للزينة خاصة المصنوع منها من الذهب أو الفضة‏,‏ وبالفعل كشفت المدونات وهي بسيطة بالطبع أنها عملات مصرية قديمة لما فيها من بيانات تظهر قيمتها المادية ولاحتوائها علي صورة ملكية في الغالب‏.‏[/FONT]​ 


[FONT=arial (arabic)]ودعا ذلك المجموعة البحثية للعودة إلي نصوص القرآن الكريم‏,‏ لتأكيد هذا المعني بوجود آيات تنص علي وجود عملات مصرية قديمة تداولها المصري القديم وكانت تعرف بالدينار كما في الآية‏(‏ وشروه بثمن بخس دراهم معدودة وكانوا فيه من الزهدين‏)‏ وكما ورد في دعاء موسي عليه السلام‏(‏ ربنا اطمس علي أموالهم وأشدد علي قلوبهم‏),‏ وهذا ما يؤكد وجود العملة والأموال الدالة عليها في هذه العصور‏,‏ وكذلك في سورة القصص حينما قال قارون عن ماله‏‏ إنما أوتيته علي علم عندي‏)‏ إضافة إلي احتواء الآية علي كلمة خزائن مما يفيد بوجود العملات التي كانت تخزن بها‏.‏[/FONT]​ 


[FONT=arial (arabic)]وقال الباحث‏:‏ إن أبحاثه اعتمدت علي ما ورد في الأسرة الفرعونية الثالثة والتي ورد في بعض نصوصها ما يفيد بأن العملة المصرية القديمة في وقتها كانت تسمي الدبن وكانت قيمتها تعادل ربع جرام ذهب‏,‏ وورد اسم هذه العملة في رسالة لرجل يسمي تحوت ــ نخت وكان رسول الملك للتفتيش علي الجسور المقامة علي نهر النيل‏,‏ خاصة في أيام الفيضان وكان يرسل برسائل لابنه يطلب منه استئجار قطعة أرض ودفع إيجارها المطلوب في صورة عملات من الدبن وبعض نتاج الزراعة من المحاصيل‏,‏ كما ورد اسم هذه العملة في مدونات أخري في عصر الأسرات الثالثة والسادسة والثانية عشرة بمسمي الشاتي أو السات وهي تقابل في القيمة عملة الدبن‏,‏ كما أن هناك رسما للسوق المصرية القديمة‏,‏ يوضح طريقة البيع والتعامل التجاري من خلال التبادل أو المقايضة‏,‏ ولكن يري أحد الباعة يطلب من المشتري ثمن البضاعة بالدبن وهي العملة التي كانت متداولة في زمانه ويوضح أحدهم يمد يده ليأخذ العملة‏.‏[/FONT]​ 


[FONT=arial (arabic)]تمائم وتعاويذ[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=arial (arabic)]وكشفت بحوث المجموعة البحثية برئاسة د‏.‏ سعيد ثابت أيضا أن العملة النقدية التي ظن غالبية رجال الآثار وعلمائها أنها نوع خاص من التمائم أو التعاويذ‏,‏ وظن آخرون أنها بعض من الحلي وقطع الزينة هي في الحقيقة عملات نقدية استنادا لعدة أسباب علي رأسها شيوع انتشار هذه العملات بين قطع الآثار المختلفة‏,‏ واتخاذها للشكل الدائري أو البيضاوي وتميزها بسطحين أو وجهين أحدهما مكتوب ويصرف بسطح الكتابة‏,‏ والآخر مرسوم ويعرف بالسطح المصور‏,‏ وهو معروف عن القطع النقدية أو العملات المتداولة بيننا الآن‏,‏ كما استند الكشف الأثري إلي احتواء السطح المكتوب علي اسم مصر وتاريخ حقبة زمنية وقيمة مادية‏,‏ ويحتوي السطح المصور علي اسم وصورة أحد الملوك أو أحد الآلهة القديمة المصرية‏,‏ أو أموز خاصة بأي من هذين الرسمين‏.‏ وكذلك هناك دليل آخر يتضح في اختلاف أحجام هذه العملات والمواد المصنوعة منها والتي تشمل العاج وبعض الأحجار الخاصة الكريمة والنحاس والفضة والذهب وغيرها‏.‏[/FONT]​ 


[FONT=arial (arabic)]وأشار الباحث أيضا إلي أن تلك العملات خاصة المصنوعة من المعادن النفيسة أو الأحجار الكريمة مثل قطع الزينة أو حلي النساء كانت تتميز بوجود وثقوب حتي يمكن تعليقها علي الرقاب أو الصدور‏,‏ واستعمل بعضها الآخر الذي احتوي علي صور الآلهة ونصوص لبعض الأدعية والتوسلات كمقتنيات توضع داخل لفائف المومياوات أو علي موقع القلب‏,‏ في الوقت الذي تم فيه تشكيل القطع النقدية علي شكل أو هيئة حشرة الجعران‏,‏ ومما أتاح سهولة هذه الملاحظة تم الاكتشاف الأول من نوعه‏,‏ وجود نحو‏500‏ قطعة منها بالمتحف المصري أطلقوا عليها تمائم وتعاويذ تم وضعها في المخزن في أدراج مغلقة وغير آمنة‏.‏[/FONT]​ 


[FONT=arial (arabic)]وتعرف الباحث علي أزمنة كثير من هذه العملات النقدية‏,‏ خاصة تلك التي تحمل رموزا خاصة بزمن نبي الله يوسف عليه السلام‏,‏ ومنها قطعة نقدية وحيدة تحمل مدونات كتابية وصورة رمزية لبقرة ترمز إلي منام الملك الذي حلم بسبع بقرات سمان وسبع عجاف‏.‏ وسبع سنبلات خضر وأخري يابسات‏,‏ وكشف عن أن المدونات الكتابية في تلك الفترة المبكرة تميزت بالبساطة‏,‏ وذلك لأن التدوين كان في بداياته‏,‏ مما جعل هناك صعوبة في ترجمة المدون علي تلك العملات‏,‏ ولكن مجموعة البحث توصلت إلي تلك الترجمة بمقارنتها بالنصوص الهيروغليفية الحديثة والمعروفة والأكثر قدما منها‏,‏ فقد تم التدوين باستعمال مجموعة رمزية للملك‏,‏ وهي عبارة عن الكأس الملكية المعروفة بالسقاية أو الصواع الذي كان يرمز دوما للملك‏.‏[/FONT]​ 


[FONT=arial (arabic)]رأس توت[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=arial (arabic)]وأن أكثر الأدلة علي صحة هذا الرمز وما يعنيه هو تمثال رأس توت عنخ آمون الذي صور فوق السقاية الملكية والموجودة حاليا بالمتحف المصري‏,‏ إضافة إلي أنه يرمز إلي مصر بقطريها الشمالي والجنوبي علي هيئة رمزين علي جانبي السقاية بأعلي قاعدة تلك العملة النقدية‏,‏ ويحتوي كل رمز منهما علي دائرة تمثل القطر أو مجموعة المدن المكونة لكل قطر‏,‏ ورسم تكميلي لتأكيد وحدة تلك المدن داخل هذا القطر‏,‏ وداخل مصر بصفة عامة‏,‏ ثم يأتي بعد ذلك مدون اسم يوسف عليه السلام علي تلك العملة بمسماه الأصلي‏(‏ يوسف‏)‏ ومسماه المصري الذي منحه له ملك مصر عند توليه أمر الخزانة المصرية وهو‏‏ سابا ــ سبني‏)‏ واستعملت الحروف الهيروغليفية المشبكة أو المتصلة عند تدوين هذين الاسمين‏,‏ فيقرأ الجزء الأول من كلمة يوسف علي اليسار‏,‏ حيث يري حرف الياء والسين مشبكين من أعلي إلي أسفل‏,‏ وحرف الفاء الذي يرمز له بالثعبان علي الجهة اليمني‏,‏ ويقرأ في الوقت نفسه‏(‏ سفيني أو سبني‏)‏ من أسفل لأعلي ومن اليسار أيضا‏,‏ حيث السين والياء أو الألف ثم الغاء والنون علي اليمين‏,‏ والفاء يمثلها رأس الثعبان وجزء من جسمه‏,‏ أما النون فهي بقية جسم الثعبان المموج وجميع هذه الحروف[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=arial (arabic)]معروفة ومتداولة في اللغة الهيروغليفية‏,‏ ويحتمل أن تكون قيمة هذه العملة المتعارف عليها في هذا الزمان هي الشكل الرمزي أي أن شكل البقرة تمثل عملتها وحدات معينة مثل عدد أرجلها والذيل الذي رسم بطريقة طويلة وغير عادية مكونا مجموعة من الرقم‏5‏ وتكون هذه العملة‏5‏ وحدات نقدية أو خمسة دراهم‏.‏ ومنها ما هو يحتوي علي صورة للنبي يوسف الوزير الذي شارك في حكم مصر في هذه الأزمان‏.‏[/FONT]​ 


[FONT=arial (arabic)]ويناشد الدكتور سعيد ثابت هيئة الآثار المصرية ووزير الثقافة تكريس الجهود في التاريخ والآثار المصرية القديمة للاهتمام بهذا الكنز المصري وبدراسة المحتوي التاريخي لتلك القطع النقدية‏,‏ التي تحمل أسماء لملوك وآلهة مصرية‏,‏ وتواريخ مؤكدة لهؤلاء الملوك والحقب الزمنية التي عاشوا فيها وأصدروا فيها تلك العملات والتي من خلالها يمكن تصحيح كثير من الأخطاء التاريخية والتسجيلية عن التاريخ المصري القديم‏.‏[/FONT]​


----------



## NEW_MAN (13 أكتوبر 2009)

http://www.memri.org/bin/latestnews.cgi?ID=SD256109#_edn1​ 




_Special Dispatch - No. 2561_*September 24, 2009**No. 2561*




Leading Egyptian Daily 'Al-Ahram' Reports: Coins from Era of Biblical Joseph Found in Egypt​_According to a report in the Egyptian daily _Al-Ahram_, by Wajih Al-Saqqar, archeologists have discovered ancient Egyptian coins bearing the name and image of the Biblical Joseph. _
_Following are excerpts from the article: [1] _






*"Koranic Verses Indicate Clearly That Coins Were Used in **Egypt** in the Time of Joseph"* 
"In an unprecedented find, a group of Egyptian researchers and archeologists has discovered a cache of coins from the time of the Pharaohs. Its importance lies in the fact that it provides decisive scientific evidence disproving the claim by some historians that the ancient Egyptians were unfamiliar with coins and conducted their trade through barter. 
"The researchers discovered the coins when they sifted through thousands of small archeological artifacts stored in [the vaults of] the Museum of Egypt. [Initially] they took them for charms, but a thorough examination revealed that the coins bore the year in which they were minted and their value, or effigies of the pharaohs [who ruled] at the time of their minting. Some of the coins are from the time when Joseph lived in Egypt, and bear his name and portrait. 
"There used to be a misconception that trade [in Ancient Egypt] was conducted through barter, and that Egyptian wheat, for example, was traded for other goods. But surprisingly, Koranic verses indicate clearly that coins were used in Egypt in the time of Joseph. 
"Research team head Dr. Sa'id Muhammad Thabet said that during his archeological research on the Prophet Joseph, he had discovered in the vaults of the [Egyptian] Antiquities Authority and of the National Museum many charms from various eras before and after the period of Joseph, including one that bore his effigy as the minister of the treasury in the Egyptian pharaoh's court… 
"Dr. Sa'id Thabet added that he had examined the sarcophagi of many pharaohs in search of coins used as charms or ornaments, and that he had indeed found such ancient Egyptian coins. This [find] prompted researchers to seek and find Koranic verses that speak of coins used in ancient Egypt, [such as]: 'And they sold him [i.e. Joseph] for a low price, a number of silver coins; and they attached no value to him. [Koran 12:20].' [Also,] Qarun [2] says about his money: 'This has been given to me because of a certain knowledge which I have [Koran 28: 78].'" 

*"Studies... Have Revealed That What Most Archeologists Took For a Kind of Charm, and Others Took For an Ornament... is Actually a Coin"* 
"According to Dr. Thabet, his studies are based on publications about the Third Dynasty, one of which states that the Egyptian coin of the time was called a _deben_ and was worth one-fourth of a gram of gold. This coin is mentioned in a letter by a man named Thot-Nehet, a royal inspector of the Nile bridges. In letters to his son, he mentioned leasing lands in return for deben-coins and agricultural produce. 
"Other texts from the time of the Third Dynasty, the Sixth Dynasty and the Twelfth Dynasty mention a coin named _shati_ or _sat_, whose value was equal to that of the _deben_. There is also a picture of an Egyptian market showing trade being conducted through barter, but one of the vendors puts out his hand, asking the buyer for a _deben_ in return for the goods. 
"Studies by Dr. Thabet's team have revealed that what most archeologists took for a kind of charm, and others took for an ornament or adornment, is actually a coin. Several [facts led them to this conclusion]: first, [the fact that] many such coins have been found at various [archeological sites], and also [the fact that] they are round or oval in shape, and have two faces: one with an in******ion, called the in***ibed face, and one with an image, called the engraved face - just like the coins we use today. 
"The archeological finding is also based on the fact that the in***ibed face bore the name of Egypt, a date, and a value, while the engraved face bore the name and image of one of the ancient Egyptian pharaohs or gods, or else a symbol connected with these. Another telling fact is that the coins come in different sizes and are made of different materials, including ivory, precious stones, copper, silver, gold, etc." 






*"500 of These Coins Were [Recently] Discovered in the **Museum** of **Egypt** - Where They Were [Originally] Classified as Charms and Stored Carelessly in Closed Boxes"* 
"The researcher also pointed out that the coins made of precious ****ls or stones usually had a hole in them, like a woman's ornament, allowing them to be [worn] around the neck or on the chest. Some of them, which bore images of gods and texts from various prayers or incantations, were treasured belongings that were placed into the bindings of mummies or placed [on the chest, close to] the heart. The coins were scarab-shaped. What made the discovery possible was the fact that 500 of these coins were [recently] discovered in the Museum of Egypt, where they were [originally] classified as charms and stored carelessly in closed boxes." 

*"One Coin... [Had] an Image of a Cow Symbolizing Pharaoh's Dream about the Seven Fat Cows and Seven Lean Cows"* 
"The researcher identified coins from many different periods, including coins that bore special markings identifying them as being from the era of Joseph. Among these, there was one coin that had an in******ion on it, and an image of a cow symbolizing Pharaoh's dream about the seven fat cows and seven lean cows, and the seven green stalks of grain and seven dry stalks of grain. It was found that the in******ions of this early period were usually simple, since writing was still in its early stages, and consequently there was difficulty in deciphering the writing on these coins. But the research team [managed to] translate [the writing on the coin] by comparing it to the earliest known hieroglyphic texts… ​
"Joseph's name appears twice on this coin, written in hieroglyphs: once the original name, Joseph, and once his Egyptian name, Saba Sabani, which was given to him by Pharaoh when he became treasurer. There is also an image of Joseph, who was part of the Egyptian administration at the time. "Dr. Sa'id Thabet called on Egypt's Antiquities Council and on the Minister of Culture to intensify efforts in the fields of Ancient Egyptian history and archeology, and to [promote] the research of these coins that bear the name of Egyptian pharaohs and gods. This, he said, would enable the correction of prevalent misconceptions regarding the history of Ancient Egypt."



​
[1] _Al-Ahram_ (Egypt), September 22, 2009. [2] This is the Koranic name of Biblical Korah. ​


----------



## kalimooo (13 أكتوبر 2009)

> الطريف أن الاكتشاف توصلت إليه مجموعة بحثية خلال فحصها لآلاف القطع الأثرية الصغيرة الموجودة في مخازن المتحف المصري والتي كان الأثريون يعتقدون أنها مجرد تمائم أو تعاويذ‏,‏ فقد تبين من الفحص الدقيق أنها عملات نقدية مدون عليها تاريخ سكها وقيمتها او الحكام الفراعنة الذين صدرت في عهودهم‏,‏ وبعضها يرجع إلي الفترة التي عاش خلالها سيدنا يوسف بمصر وبعضها يحمل صورته واسمه‏!‏ وكان الاعتقاد الخاطئ آنذاك أنه كانت تتم مقايضة القمح المصري بسلع أخري‏.‏





خبر هايل يا نيو مان

بالفعل خبر رائع 

اشياء تثبت صحة الكلام المقدس

كل الشكر الك

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## NEW_MAN (13 أكتوبر 2009)

http://www.memri.org/bin/latestnews.cgi?ID=SD256109#_edn1​


*"One Coin... [Had] an Image of a Cow Symbolizing Pharaoh's Dream about the Seven Fat Cows and Seven Lean Cows"* 


"Joseph's name appears twice on this coin, written in hieroglyphs: once the original name, Joseph, and once his Egyptian name, *Saba Sabani*, which was given to him by Pharaoh when he became treasurer.​


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 أكتوبر 2009)

الطريف في الموضوع ان الاكتشاف يثبت صحة الكتاب المقدس وليس القرآن .

اولا : الكتاب المقدس اخبر عن ان يوسف تم بيعه بعملات ذلك الزمان والمتعارف عليها دوليا وليس محليا ، لان البيع تم بين المديانيين والاسماعيليين والمصريين 

(واجتاز رجال مديانيون تجار.فسحبوا يوسف واصعدوه من البئر وباعوا يوسف للاسمعيليين بعشرين من الفضة.فأتوا بيوسف الى مصر.)
(تكوين 37: 28)

ثانيا: الكتاب المقدس كان ادق في تحديد سعره بثمن العبيد المتعارف عليه في ذلك الوقت .

ثالثا: وهذا هو الاهم ان العملات الاثرية المكتشفة ، تقول انه كان عليها اسم يوسف مرتين .

مرة بالاسم العبري وكتب بالاحرف الموازية لاسمه العبري ( ي س ف ) 
ومرة بالاسم المصري الذي اعطاه له فرعون (صفنات فحنيح ) ومعناها (مخلص العالم ) 
ومن الواضح ان احرف الاسم موجودة على العملة ( * سفيني أو سبني‏) *واختلاف النطق هو اختلاف اللغة نفسها ( بين الهيروغليفية المصرية والعبرية في الكتاب المقدس ) 

هذه الجزئية ( اطلاق اسم مصري على يوسف ) لم ترد في القرآن ولكنها وردت في الكتاب المقدس 

(ودعا فرعون اسم يوسف صفنات فعنيح.واعطاه أسنات بنت فوطي فارع كاهن أون زوجة.فخرج يوسف على ارض مصر)
(تكوين 41: 45)


----------



## أَمَة (15 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا أخي المبارك نيومان على الخبر الهم الذي يكشف زور القرآن.

كلنا نعرف أن ليس لدى المسيحيين شك في صحة الكتاب المقدس والمؤمنون ليسم بحاجة لهذه القطع النقدية الأثرية لتثبيت كتابهم لأن رب هذا الكتاب حي وهو الذي* يثبت صحة كتابه لغير المؤمنين.* 
إن ظهور هذه *القطع النقدية* على يد العلماء هو من عمل الرب *لتثبيت وتأكيد أخطاء القرآن.*

الخبر يقول: 

[FONT=arial (arabic)]





> [FONT=arial (arabic)]في اكتشاف أثري هو الأول من نوعه اكتشف عدد من الباحثين وعلماء الآثار المصريين كنزا من العملات النقدية التي تعود إلي عصور بعض الأسر الفرعونية‏,‏[/FONT]


[/FONT]​ 
*سورة يوسف في القرآن لا تذكر فرعون بل تقول "ملكا"* والمواقع الإسلامية تنفي أن الفراعنة كانت تحكم مصر في أيام يوسف وتقول أن جماعة من "الهكسوس" هم من حكموا مصر في أيامه. *وهذا أول خطأ قرآني في قصة يوسف.*​ 

[FONT=arial (arabic)]





> [FONT=arial (arabic)] *وأهمية هذا الاكتشاف أنه ينفي بالدليل العلمي القاطع* مزاعم بعض المؤرخين الذين ادعوا أن قدماء المصريين لم يعرفوا العملات النقدية* وأنهم كانوا يتعاملون في البيع والشراء بنظام المقايضة أو مبادلة سلعة بأخري‏*.‏[/FONT]


[/FONT]​ 
وهنا يقع القرآن في *الخطأ الثاني* إذ أنه *يذكر* *نظام المقايضة في البيع والشراء* في سورة يوسف - سورة 12. ​ 
*الآية 62* تقول أن يوسف أمر فتيانه *بجعل* *بضاعة اخوته في رحالهم*: 

وَقَالَ لِفِتْيَانِهِ اجْعَلُواْ بِضَاعَتَهُمْ فِي رِحَالِهِمْ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَعْرِفُونَهَا إِذَا انقَلَبُواْ إِلَى أَهْلِهِمْ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ
*و الآية 65 تؤكد أن اخوته وجدوا بضاعتهم ردت اليهم*: ​ 
وَلَمَّا فَتَحُواْ مَتَاعَهُمْ وَجَدُواْ بِضَاعَتَهُمْ رُدَّتْ إِلَيْهِمْ قَالُواْ يَا أَبَانَا مَا نَبْغِي هَذِهِ بِضَاعَتُنَا رُدَّتْ إِلَيْنَا وَنَمِيرُ أَهْلَنَا وَنَحْفَظُ أَخَانَا وَنَزْدَادُ كَيْلَ بَعِيرٍ ذَلِكَ كَيْلٌ يَسِيرٌ​ 
في حين أن *الكتاب المقدس* *يذكر* بوضوح ان يوسف قد أمر *برد الفضة* الى عدل أخوته بعد ملئها بالقمح :​ 
[q-bible]تكوين 42 العدد 25 ثُمَّ امَرَ يُوسُفُ انْ تُمْلَا اوْعِيَتُهُمْ قَمْحا* وَتُرَدَّ فِضَّةُ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ الَى عِدْلِهِ* وَانْ يُعْطَوْا زَادا لِلطَّرِيقِ. فَفُعِلَ لَهُمْ هَكَذَا. [/q-bible]


​


----------



## صوت الرب (15 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع و مهم
أرجو نقل الموضوع لقسم الحوار الإسلامي


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*موضوع جمييييييييييييييل جداااااااا
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## samosa (15 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرسى ليك على المعلومة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## zezza (15 أكتوبر 2009)

اكتشاف حلو اوى اوى 
و لسة الزمن هيكشف الكتير على صحة كتابنا المقدس 
شكرا كتير اخويا على الموضوع ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (15 أكتوبر 2009)

مميز جدا وراائع

معلومات جميله
الربمعاكم


----------



## جيلان (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*خبر رائع يكشف زيف القرأن
وشكرا على التوضيح من الاخ نيومان و المباركة امة

صوت الرب بالنسبة لنقل الموضوع للاسلاميات فكما يريد صاحب الموضوع*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*متابع ...................................*


----------



## Coptic Adel (15 أكتوبر 2009)

اكتشاف راااااااااائع بحق

ويوما بعد يوما تثبت حقائق الكتاب المقدس

فليفيق العميان من عماهم بالقرأن وليأمنوا بكتاب رب المجد

اشكرك علي الموضوع الهايل ده اخونا نيو مان

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
​


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 أكتوبر 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *صوت الرب بالنسبة لنقل الموضوع للاسلاميات فكما يريد صاحب الموضوع*


 

I have NO OBJECTION


----------



## صوت الرب (15 أكتوبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> i have no objection


رائع جدا ...
إذن يفضل نسخ الموضوع إلى منتدى الحوار الإسلامي
و شكرا لكم


----------



## ارووجة (15 أكتوبر 2009)

اكتشااف مهم كتير
ميرسي الك عالموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## جيلان (15 أكتوبر 2009)

NEW_MAN قال:


> I have NO OBJECTION



شكراً اخى
تم نسخ الموضوع لقسم الحوار الاسلامى

اكتشاف آلاف العملات عليها صورة واسم النبي يوسف‏


----------



## ميشيل فريد (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*طبعا أكتشاف هائل, ونتائجه ستكون عظيمة من ناحية تأكيد ما جاء فى الكتاب المقدس عن يوسف البار

ويوجد لى بحث فى منتداكم هذا رابطه

**http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70237

** قد يكون له صله بالموضوع *


----------



## NEW_MAN (16 أكتوبر 2009)

ميشيل فريد قال:


> *طبعا أكتشاف هائل, ونتائجه ستكون عظيمة من ناحية تأكيد ما جاء فى الكتاب المقدس عن يوسف البار*
> 
> *ويوجد لى بحث فى منتداكم هذا رابطه*
> 
> ...


 
لقد القيت نظرة سريعة على البحث ، يبدو ان متكامل ومدروس بعناية .

نرجو ان تتابع معنا تطورات موضوع اكتشاف العملات الاثرية 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## just member (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*lموضوع رائع عن جد واحلى تقييم الة
رجاء محبة تكبير الخط لانى عانيت كتير لحدا ما قرأتة كلة

الرب يسوع يبارك تعب خدمتكم
سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## white rose (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*معلومات كتير كتيييير حلوة و جديدة

و موضوع كتير مهم كمان

الرب يبارك تعبك*


----------



## rana1981 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*خبر جميل جدا*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع 
شكرا لك كتير نيو مان 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------

